

Ask HN: Rate my startup www.2dparts.com - danecjensen

If you have any ideas on how to do effective sales and marketing please do tell me.  Thanks.
======
WalterGR
2dparts.com

> Connection was reset while loading.

<refresh>

> The page isn't redirecting properly

> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this
> address in a way that will never complete.

> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept
> cookies.

Screw it.

~~~
papaf
www.2dparts.com is fine and looks rather cool.

I've not used the google app engine and one of the reasons for not using it is
that it doesn't handle naked domains very well. Surely there is a way of
getting better behaviour than this though?

------
apsurd
Sales and marketing 101: show don't tell.

Maybe I am not your target market since I don't know what a dxf file is, but
it would be universally appealing to see a gallery of products you've cut. A
sort of "what's possible".

I don't have a dxf file so your website is one giant brick wall to me.

~~~
asmithmd1
I know what a DXF file is (AutoCad file format - de facto industry standard
for 2D drawings) but I don't have one handy. I was just wondering today how
much it would cost to laser cut a sheet plywood into parts for an idea. After
seeing your site I still don't know. How about some informative articles?
"When to use laser cutting vs. water jet," "Use these [simple | low-cost | on-
line ] CAD tools to design your next project."

Why not publish the rates that go into your calculation? i.e. - "I charge $25
to set-up a job and then $50/hr for machine time. The water jet will cut 1/4"
steel at xx inches per minute.

Where in the world are you located?

------
sidmitra
Clickable - <http://www.2dparts.com>

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Have you looked at BigBlueSaw for ideas?

Look into RC car/plane hobbyists and people on Make. Probably a lot of
potential customers there.

------
hotmind
Here's what I recommend my clients do before spending a dime on sales and
marketing: make a Facebook profile of your ideal client. Fill in everything:
age, location, education, favorite movies, interests, etc. Find pictures of
this ideal client.

Once you have this profile completely filled out, lock your crosshairs on this
fictional person. Your marketing needs to be a rifle shot, not a shotgun
blast.

Your marketing spend will be less and yield more ROI if you do this.

~~~
hotmind
Your website analytics should be giving you some insights as well. Look at
your referral traffic, geographical information and esp. the search terms used
to find you, as that will give you insight into their intent.

Maybe this is old news to you. I'm not sure. Just trying to help :)

